

Apple teases secret surprise "that you'll never forget" - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-teases-secret-surprise-tomorrow-is-a-day-that-youll-never-forget-2010-11

======
drats
Whatever it is, it's going to be on HN tomorrow when it's released so posting
a meaningless "teaser" is just that: meaningless. Flagged.

